# New ITV car show



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Saw this advertised last night


Car Crash Britain

Car Crash Britain, Episode 1

Thursday 5th February on*ITV*from*9:00pm to 10:00pm

A fascinating two-part programme which looks at footage captured by members of the public on our roads and highways including head-on crashes, spectacular shunts and miraculous near-misses. The extraordinary growth in personal cameras mounted on drivers' dashboards and bike helmets means that very little that happens on Britain's roads goes unseen. The first programme has footage of some shocking accidents and crashes, and includes some miraculous escapes. Many are filmed by the people involved, and we meet some of those at the centre of these daily dramas.*


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

They've probably just pilfered youtube.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess being on ITV it will be '' vote now for your favourite untimely death. '' Every advert will be '' Have you tripped on a paving stone? or suffered whiplash during a 3 mph impact? Call Soulless and Shameless now. The voyeur in me will want to watch, but I think after a thousand tutting Mail readers I'll probably turn over.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah its sponsored by underdog.co.uk


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

This sounds good. My kind of programme and I shall be tuning in to see what it's all about.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> This sounds good. My kind of programme and I shall be tuning in to see what it's all about.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


I'm thinking car crashes,in Britain👍


----------



## AeroHot (Feb 9, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> I guess being on ITV it will be '' vote now for your favourite untimely death. '' Every advert will be '' Have you tripped on a paving stone? or suffered whiplash during a 3 mph impact? Call Soulless and Shameless now. The voyeur in me will want to watch, but I think after a thousand tutting Mail readers I'll probably turn over.


Nearly as bad as the begging adverts, donate x amount to educate someone, build wells, save polar bears/snow tigers etc etc.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I watched New: Car Crash TV the other day on Channel 5 and yeah they pretty much just scavenged YouTube for the best and added a horrible commentary on top.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Just bought this one after being 'inspired' watching this programme last night:

Great value.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/mobile-i-c...a-av-out-n34ce


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is the alarm going to make more people run out for a camera? 

Half the incidents last night were either preventable or just catching someone else's incident on video. Many of the rest didn't need a camera to work out who was to blame either. 

They had to trawl back years to make two shows but still had to fill time with foul mouthed lorry drivers and reuniting accident victims with other people who helped at their incident. 

There was some really scary incidents and accidents in the show.


----------

